# Bfn on otd, told to wait 2 more days!



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been getting bfn's on days 7, 9 and 10dp5dt, today was otd given by my clinic at 11dp5dt and was bfn. When I called them, they said that because AF hadn't arrived yet, they wanted me to continue on the meds and retest on Sunday! Has anyone else had a bfn on otd but gone on to get a bfp later?
I feel like it's just dragging out the agony and don't want to get my hopes up just to be disappointed again.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Jen
With an IUI cycle I got BFN on OTD then BFP 48 hours later.  Sadly I miscarried at 10 weeks after seeing HB at 7 weeks but I think that was due to my high NK cells which I discovered afterwards.  So it can happen!
Good luck
TCC x


----------



## jend0906 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Tincancat, I've just been reading a few similar posts and there are a few people that have had a bfp after otd. I guess I'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

I tested bfp on 13day. so def worth a wait. good luck! 

F xxxx


----------

